# Bully vs. Apbt weight size?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I purchased what I thought was an apbt and I am being told that because she is RE/watchdog/grapevine/knowlwood that these are bully lines. Just curious as to what the size and weight difference is between the two. I know some of the bullys can be up to 100lbs. However, Bella should weigh only 55lbs by the time she is done growing. Thanks


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am not sure about the difference, but I have seen some bullies weigh in at like 50 to 60 lbs. But I have never seen game lines with dogs more than 70lbs, even on chain weight they are big but still usually under 70 to 75lbs. But most game lines are small in weight and size. Not sure, I will be interested to see what answeres you get


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Were her parents onsite when you got her? If you got a look at her sire and dam, it might give you an idea of how big she'll get when she's grown up.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

How old is your dog now ? You can get a better estimate by looking at the parent's that should give you a ball bark figure of what weight range she will fall in .. But it would help if you could give me the dogs age currently ...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mom,dad, and two sons from there first litter two years ago were on site. The mom was a nice size about 55 to 60 lbs. The boys weighed in around 70 ish. I just always thought that bullys were much larger like 90 plus. Cause then I was thinking how can I have a bully if she is going to be about 55 lbs?? Guess I'm just confused lol! :roll:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Sadie. She is 5 months old


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Because not all bullies are 100 lbs look at Holly's dog's the older classic style RE dog's were not like the XXL's you see now .. It just depends on the dog's behind your pups .. If you go through each dog in the pedigree you will be able to get an idea of the type of bully you own .. You may very well own a classic standard bully they are typically 50-75 lbs ... In any event you can't judge weather a dog is a bully or an APBT off his weight alone you must go by the pedigree to determine that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

And how much does she weigh right now @ 5 months old?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

All depends - although the parents may be in that weight range-that may not neccessarily be the case. You can end up with a throw back or a freak lol but it's a good indicator. You see bullies that high but not usually fit. All depends what pops up. I would say, if you have a pedigree, check the ancestors out. I know there's a way to search by how much they weigh by the current age. I will try to find it. My boy is 55-57 fit and 67 fat ( or chain weight lol).


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I found this for you- hope this works for you

Take the weight of your medium to large mixed-breed puppy at 14 weeks and multiple it by 2. Halve the weight of your puppy at 14 weeks and add it to the total of the weight at 14 weeks multiplied by 2. For example, if your puppy weighs 20 pounds at 14 weeks multiple 20 by 2 to get 40 pounds. Add 10 pounds (1/2 of 20) to the 40 pounds. Your puppy's adult weight will be about 50 pounds.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection's bullies are more classic class. Cree is about 55, Mel and Pig are about 45, and Indi is around 50. Sorry Shana, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You're right on lauren. I've had Pig down to around forty until the recent cooler months. I'd like to sucker lauren into taking Cree to a few shows for me now that i've porked him up to 55. We'll see if he's gained an additional 5 pounds over the last month. Cree just gets better with age


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> You're right on lauren. I've had Pig down to around forty until the recent cooler months. I'd like to sucker lauren into taking Cree to a few shows for me now that i've porked him up to 55. We'll see if he's gained an additional 5 pounds over the last month. Cree just gets better with age


You know I got you girl! Cree is a handsome boy!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone  sadie she is about 32 lbs. I am registering her soon so I will have her history/pedigree. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

32 @ 5 months old she will probably be closer to 60-65 as an adult that is my guess based on her current weight.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> 32 @ 5 months old she will probably be closer to 60-65 as an adult that is my guess based on her current weight.


Yea I don't see her being more than that.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

That was around Kane's weight when he was that age. He's ~52lbs now at a year old.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

k8nkane said:


> That was around Kane's weight when he was that age. He's ~52lbs now at a year old.


Thanks. That gives me a good indication how big Bella maybe


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

From what i gather watchdog tends to run "bigger" dogs... not conditioned and depending on which way the breeder has taken the line... you can guestimate about 65-70 pounds or a little larger. The people I have met that use this bloodline in their program use them as catch dogs or weight pull.

EDIT: While I own Razors Edge dogs that are bred from the foundation of the breed.


----------

